# Is this the future of photography?



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Khumbu Glacier - Mt. Everest - The Glaciers of the Himalayas

As the power of lenses and storage and tiny electronics goes up?


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Great pic


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow!:clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You could take a single shot and capture both the panorama and details - even something like a class picture - you'd get the the whole class yet detail on each student ( maybe a few pimples too ).

Even now I capture neat things on the large sensor I could not even see when doing the shot. As that goes up you could end up with a whole slide show within a single shot.

Right out of Blade Runner :clap:

for instance even now you can drill in pretty well. These are full size but not raw from the Gx1
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m269/macdoc/areofull.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m269/macdoc/shuttleorig.jpg

tho nothing compared to the Himalayan shot.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, this is one of photography's futures. There's also 3D and eyeglasses projection. Eventually holography, and in the more distant future, occipital lobe neural implants.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

there is a 3d lens for the Gx1 pretty cheap


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

At the moment I love it that video is left out of the equation,
It's nice to see that still photography is still in the forefront.

Whether the megapixils are that high is unimportant to the average consumer,
As far as they are concerned, It just Millionaires masturbating to see who has the biggest image.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Lawrence said:


> At the moment I love it that video is left out of the equation,
> It's nice to see that still photography is still in the forefront.
> 
> Whether the megapixils are that high is unimportant to the average consumer,
> As far as they are concerned, It just Millionaires masturbating to see who has the biggest image.


It's not tho and glass is king not megapixels. These are all hidef video cameras.
That's one advantage the four thirds has - it shares lenses with top notch video cams that pros use.
It's all blending and at low cost for high quality.
Quality is not the reserve of the wealthy all - but a little knowledge doesn't hurt.


----------

